# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Alcaudón Real en la Serena.

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Esta imagen es de año nuevo. A ver si algún forero lo identifica, ya que yo no conozco la especie:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Los Terrines, buena captura de el Alcaudón Real... el otro día vi también posado en una señal del camino a fresnedas de uno de ellos.
Que fotos que nos haces artista!!!

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, REEGE, tanto por la identifiación como por los elogios, aunque me parece que exageras.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Exactamente es un Alcaudón Real aprovecho para felicitarte por todos los reportajes y como dice REEGE artista.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una captura preciosa los terrines, muchas gracias por mostrárnosla  :Smile:

----------

